# Atcha



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what size screen you are looking at them on, but they show up nicely on my 14.5" screen. 

Are you talking about the window with the actual description and video of each obstacle itself?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm talking about that window. It's like a pop up that shows the description and a video. I think to save paper I'll cut and paste so a page is 2 obstacles when I print. I just want to make myself a quick reference guide I can keep at the barn


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Are you going to try to go to an event in MD? I haven't done any actually actha events, but I did do a judged ride in the crystal crown series at the manassas battlefield last year....it was a blast! Would love to know about some in MD!


----------

